
Experimental drug turns 'bad' white fat into 'good' brown-like fat - known
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/03/150307095940.htm
======
logfromblammo
GC-1 is structurally very similar to thyroid hormone T3:

    
    
                          CH3
        |                 |
        |     .     .     |
       / \   / \   / \   / \
      /   \ / _ \ /   \ / _ \             This is GC-1
           | / \ |     | / \ |
           | \_/ |     | \_/ |     .      OH
          / \   /     / \   / \   / \    /
         /   \ /     /   \ /   \ /   \  /
       HO     '   H3C     '     O     ||
                                      ||
                          I           O 
                          |
        I     .     O     |
         \   / \   / \   / \
          \ / _ \ /   \ / _ \    H2N      This is T3
           | / \ |     | / \ |     |
           | \_/ |     | \_/ |     |      OH
          / \   /     / \   / \   / \    /
         /   \ /     /   \ /   \ /   \  /
       HO     '     I     '     '     ||
                                      ||
                                      O

------
joeyspn
This kind of stuff (thermogenics, metabolic accelerators, fat burners, etc)
has been used for ages in the gyms in one form or another. Many of the so
called "supplements" always regulate the thyroid... So I wouldn't consider
this a big "breakthrough" for weight loss.

The short path to weight loss has hidden dangers. Experts don't recommend
losing more than 2 lbs/week. Surely you can lose more than that, but not as
safely. The winning formula will always be: "Eat better, exercise more".

------
kordless
Evidently we've know about this for at least 10 years:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15109613](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15109613)

